# Blackhead in ear?



## semantje (Sep 25, 2006)

i really have no idea. hope you find a solution


----------



## Lipstick_gal (Sep 25, 2006)

hum don't know try rubbing alcohol on it to dry it out? only a suggest not totally sure


----------



## rlise (Sep 25, 2006)

my ex ex ex b/f long time ago , used to get small but irritating pimples and blakcheads in his ears , and its so gross but he would get the big toenail clippers and use the metal board thing and glide it over the pimple or whatever until it popped. i mean you could use this method, but OMG STERILIZE THE TING,

or if you those blackhead remover stick things , im sure that would work much better


----------



## Angie2006 (Sep 25, 2006)

tweezerman blackhead remover tool and tell him to just man up till you get it out...then it wont hurt anymore.


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 25, 2006)

Girl you've got more balls than I do! I can barely deal with, look at, or pop pimples/blackheads on myself. I can't imagine doing it on someone else!

I'm surprised the bobbypen didn't work, unless it was one of those wider bobbypens. But you should just head to Wal-mart and get an extractor. Those are great. Hope you find something that works.


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 25, 2006)

i second the blackhead remover tool. this one looks great for the ears: Sephora Complexion Extractor with Lance at Sephora


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 25, 2006)

I love squeezing black heads!!! I am an expert on getting them out. I know its gross, but it is my gift. What you can try is the end of a safety pin, the part that is round at the end, if you could get that circle part around the black head and then press, it would flow out. If that doesn't work then let me know and I will suggest something else.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 25, 2006)

Perhaps a small safety pin? OK, take a Q-tip, remove the cotton part off the end of it. Then place the end of the bald Q-tip to one side of the black head and push the entire ear with your other hand to get some squeezing momentum to push that sucker out. If there is enough room get another q-tip on the other side of the black head and try to squeeze that way.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 25, 2006)

I would be weary about trying a safety pin in someone else's ear. What if he moves suddenly? I would opt for the Tweezerman tool. I've never tried it, but I heard it works quite well. I suppose it depends on where in his ear the blackhead is and....quite honestly, how big his ears are!!


----------



## Glamour Girl (Sep 26, 2006)

I would go to a dermatologist and have them take care of it. Why risk hurting him, and are you positive its a blackhead?


----------



## luxotika (Sep 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Glamour Girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would go to a dermatologist and have them take care of it. Why risk hurting him, and are you positive its a blackhead? I totally agree. I am a home remedy girl myself, but you could risk giving him an infection with a metal instrument that is not sterilized properly. And if it is a recurring problem, the dermatologist should be able to give him some suggestions or medication!


----------



## Leony (Sep 26, 2006)

If you could find this tool

http://img2.store.yahoo.co.jp/I/saikashop_1912_3589961

It could help, it's not dangerous at all and it's antibacterial stailess steel.


----------



## karina12 (Sep 27, 2006)

i would suggest getting a facial, my moms coworker gets blackheads in her ears all the time she went to get a facial and the lady cleared them all out for her


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 27, 2006)

i dont know about in the ear, but i get them behind my ears. it sucks ass.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Angie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tweezerman blackhead remover tool and tell him to just man up till you get it out...then it wont hurt anymore. LOL man up
i agree!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would be weary about trying a safety pin in someone else's ear. What if he moves suddenly? I would opt for the Tweezerman tool. I've never tried it, but I heard it works quite well. I suppose it depends on where in his ear the blackhead is and....quite honestly, how big his ears are!! The safety pin is closed and you are not using the sharp end or the end that opens . You are using the end with the round circle.


----------

